# A Handy Addition To A Single Stage Dust Collection System



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have one of these and I think they are great.

Before I bought this it always bothered me when I heard a small scrap of wood, or anything hard, hit the fan blades. I don't think any damage was done, but I still didn't like the sound. With one of these, those hard items drop into the barrow before they hit the blades.

Suggestion - A bungi cord across the can top connecting to both handles on the can will keep the top in place nicely.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I had to change my bag for the first time on mine and Monday I will Getting one and a Metal can. As mentioned above as well, then I won't have to worry something going into the floor sweep and hitting the blades. Nice Post!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the review. Guys are having such good results with these simple lids, I think I'll try a plumbing 90 in the lid that comes with the can and see what happens ;-))


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

I have the same lid and it is working great.


----------



## Asher (Aug 7, 2007)

New Tim I was curious if you can post some detailed pictures of how you mounted the turbine (fan motor) in the vertical position. Would be nice if you posted it in your projects if you haven't already. Thanks Tim


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello Asher… a bunch of guys have converted their dust collectors in this way. I tried to link to most of them in my blog http://lumberjocks.com/newTim/blog/22009, Hot Rodding A Harbor Freight DC. In my blog you can see the evolution of my thinking and how I borrowed from others. There is also a chapter on the pros and cons of turning the motor 90 degrees to the horizontal position. For more info you can search LJs or Gogole "Hot Rodding Dust Collector" or other keywords and you will come up with a bunch of references. So far the collector is working great in all respects. The motor is doing fine. Other than shelling out $1k or so for a real setup, I think this is the way to go.


----------

